
Canadians working in U.S. under NAFTA exemption worry about future under Trump - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/canadians-us-nafta-visas-1.3910934?cmp=rss
======
drpgq
"An estimated 30,000 to 40,000 Canadians work in the U.S. under an exemption
granted under NAFTA, known as the TN visa."

I'm surprised that that number isn't higher.

